# I fucking hate my parents



## Demonbart (Apr 23, 2010)

My parents are massive dickheads.
I was boing my homework until 2.30 AM last night and now today they made me come home from my friend's place at 9.30PM.
All because they think I'm too tired. And now I have to be in bed at 10. I mean WHAT THE HORSEFUCK!?
I'm goddamn 16! 
Even a madman would know that those are not normal times, and they're trying to justify it all the time!
And now I'm fucking pissed, since they won't let me hang out with friends on weekdays, and now they're fucking up my weekends too!
Give me your opinion on this!


----------



## prowler (Apr 23, 2010)

Your parents can tell you to do what ever the fuck they want.
It's your choice if you want to listen to them or not.


----------



## Theraima (Apr 23, 2010)

What the hell? Why the hell are your parents harassing your free time / social stuff?


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well if they were my parents I would tell them to go screw, but that's just me. My parents aren't strict like that. Just tell them to f*ck off, but in a nicer way obviously.


----------



## Overman1977 (Apr 23, 2010)

Parents will be parents, and teenagers will be teenagers.  This means that whatever parents do, eventually their kid will complain about it.  I went through much of the same crap when I was 16, so I guess you're gonna have to as well, but it's nothing new and will continue to happen until the sun fizzles out (at least).


----------



## Danny Tanner (Apr 23, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> I'm goddamn 16!



Exactly why they can tell you what to do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seriously though, I'm sure they love you very much.

If it makes you feel any better, I go to bed at 10 pm too.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm also 16 and my parents are the same way. I have to approve everything I do with them and they won't let me stay at someone's house later than like 8-9PM. So annoying :


----------



## Theraima (Apr 23, 2010)

Parents were made to keep some limits in the house. They are taking it to the EXTREME.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 23, 2010)

What, my parents let me stay up till 3am and like I'm 4 yours younger. :\ Well thats atually on Fridays & Saturdays, the rest I go to bed at 11pm.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 23, 2010)

It's a small issue. Why you're getting up in arms about is beyond me. Going far enough to say you "fucking hate your parents" when they just want you to have a reasonable night's sleep is rather silly.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 23, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It's a small issue. Why you're getting up in arms about is beyond me. Going far enough to say you "fucking hate your parents" when they just want you to have a reasonable night's sleep is rather silly.


Yeah it's like saying "FML, I lost my save data!", when you're not in a country with famine, etc.


----------



## Calafas (Apr 23, 2010)

The joys of having parents doing all over the place shiftwork, when I was younger they were rarely even in the house to tell me when to go to bed.  But seriously, whilst 10pm might be a little early, if you go to sleep alot later, you'll just be making yourself tired - they're just looking out for you.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 23, 2010)

hmm i cant really give advice from the teenage perspective because by the time i was your age i was emancipated but as a parent i'm not very strict when it comes to my daughter going out with her friends or whatever as long as i know where she is but for your situation you should either tell them something about it or just deal with it for what like a couple more years til you're considered an adult.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 23, 2010)

Over exaggeration much? The latest I can stay at a friends house would be 8:00 anyway, and to say you hate them just for that. Seriously calm down.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 23, 2010)

your lucky to even have parents in the first place, and at the same time they care for you 

be grateful, sleeping early and not going out for a weekend isn't the end of the world. you'll soon grow up and learn to respect what they did. you will soon realize you owe them your life, one way or another. Heck maybe if you do as they say for 1 week or so they'll just let you loose again


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 23, 2010)

They do that because they care. And since you're 16, they want to make precautions, if you know what I mean. They don't want you to become one of those good for nothing pricks. Also, it maybe because you're growing up and they are being a little more sentimental. You'll miss them when they are gone, so make their life worth lasting.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah forget my first comment, you know if you don't sleep properly you get wrinkles at a younger age, nobody wants wrinkles.


----------



## weiff (Apr 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Heck maybe if you do as they say for 1 week or so they'll just let you loose again



Agreed, my parents were like this when I lived at home, all the way till I was in my early 20's. If you comply and retort with a valid and logical argument, they will usually give you some extra room. They want to know you are responsible, then they will trust you.


----------



## dan80315 (Apr 23, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> your lucky to even have parents in the first place, and at the same time they care for you
> 
> be grateful, sleeping early and not going out for a weekend isn't the end of the world. you'll soon grow up and learn to respect what they did. you will soon realize you owe them your life, one way or another. Heck maybe if you do as they say for 1 week or so they'll just let you loose again


^ This.

lol teens.


----------



## hankchill (Apr 23, 2010)

Trust me, you will thank them when you're older.

I'm glad my parents were there to give me rules and guidelines. It molded me into an organized and successful person. And now I have a son of my own, who I give the same rules and guidelines to, just like my parents did for me.

And besides, you're only 16. Unless you move out of the house, you follow their rules. They pay the mortgage and bills, food and clothing. They are there to take care of you.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 23, 2010)

He hasn't replied since he made the topic.


----------



## Issac (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, if you go to sleep at 10, you can go up again at 6 (8 hours sleep) and you'll still have a lot of time to spend, not at night, but still. 

I have these three past weeks been up to 2 every night, and then wake up at 6. 24/7. It's not healthy as  you get really tired, grumpy, catch diseases more easy and you can get so unfocused that you fall out in front of a car (if you're tooooo tired).

I went to bed at 10 when I was younger, like 13-14 something.  Then I streched out to 11 until I was 16. I was up until 12 then. hello university life, 4 years in, going to bed past 12 each night. I was feeling the best when I slept at 11-12. Less depression, less anxiety, less stress.

Besides; You're just 16, you have a lot of time to stay up late


----------



## mrwienerdog (Apr 23, 2010)

Ha ha.  I remember being that young.  Life sucks.  No responsibility, nothing.  I wish you could see this when you get to my age, because speaking from experience, all of this teenage angst is just so fucking embarassing now.  

Couldn't pay me enough to be that age again.


----------



## Goli (Apr 23, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Yeah forget my first comment, you know if you don't sleep properly you get wrinkles at a younger age, nobody wants wrinkles.











Anyways I think you're exaggerating, and I'm 16 too by the way.
Besides why where you doing homework that late?
I bet you were just procastinating, but then it got too late so you had to stay up till 2 AM.


----------



## dancemonkey (Apr 23, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> He hasn't replied since he made the topic.



Parents probably took the computer off of him.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, the fact he is acting like that makes me think they are right....


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 23, 2010)

weiff said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always did this as well. There were times when i hated it, but then i found it paying off when i was on the stage receiving my diploma, or when i was moving out to uni. i mean im sure the OP meant no harm, i mean lets face it, we probably ALL thought like this about our parents, but heck there is a great chance that some 20 years from now were going to be just like them, maybe. 

Again be grateful, they will soon come to trust you, and you can do whatever you want ... trust me i'd know


----------



## mcp2 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd love to go to bed at 10pm. Feeling so tired.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 23, 2010)

I really hate *your* parents, but they know what is best for you.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 23, 2010)

You say you hate them until one of them dies.


----------



## Gore (Apr 23, 2010)

!fwp your parents make you go to bed at 10PM
 First World Problem [#24] added. (your parents make you go to bed at 10PM)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 23, 2010)

This is hilarious. 

You live in your parent's house, you live by their rules. that simple. I think 10:00 is a reasonable time to go to bed. I'm 25 and I go to bed around 10:00 to 10:30 every night.


----------



## tobi9859 (Apr 23, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> You say you hate them until one of them dies.



Thats true.
After one of them dies,you start to behave and....yeah.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 23, 2010)

tobi9859 said:
			
		

> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, not everyone behaves. My two brothers don't but I do. Then again, it's always been that way before one of my parents died.

Dude, that's nothing. I only get to hangout on Saturday. That's it. Maybe Friday. What am I doing during the week? Homework, video games,  and forums. It fucking sucks. No need to complain about it though. Especially since 9:30 is the ideal time to go back home, considering curfew is at 10 PM in California.


----------



## pichon64 (Apr 23, 2010)

(hey, hi Uncle FEFL)

I go to sleep around 9:30 - 10 PM. But I'm 45, so... It's kinda understandable.


----------



## redact (Apr 24, 2010)

i hate fucking my parents


----------



## ericling (Apr 24, 2010)

Normally my country here, teen go to bed around 11pm-2am
Kinda late. But still, you go to bed early, you can wake up early, then you got more time to do your thing.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 24, 2010)

Damn that's sad. You know what's even sadder? I'm 19 and in the Army, bed time's at 2200, we wake up at 0500. Think your life is tough? Think about others.

At least my army days will be over soon next year though. Your parents are stuck with you for as long as they live. And trust me, you'll want them to live long. Cursing your parents just shows what an ungrateful bastard you are. They may be tough, but no one goes around fucking others up for no reason.

They care about you. Live with it.


----------



## playallday (Apr 24, 2010)

My parents boss me around as much as they like (they always have).  Heck, I'm not even allowed to leave the house without a good reason!  They're going to pay for my university this year, so I just shut the hell up.  But we all kinda know that once I'm done I'm leaving. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> Damn that's sad. You know what's even sadder? I'm 19 and in the Army, bed time's at 2200, we wake up at 0500. Think your life is tough? Think about others.
> 
> At least my army days will be over soon next year though. Your parents are stuck with you for as long as they live. And trust me, you'll want them to live long. Cursing your parents just shows what an ungrateful bastard you are. They may be tough, but no one goes around fucking others up for no reason.
> 
> They care about you. Live with it.


Wait, you joined at 16?!


----------



## Goli (Apr 24, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> i hate fucking my parents


OMG, incest alert!


----------



## Cermage (Apr 24, 2010)

put up with it. 

you're living in their house, they're paying the bills, your fee's, your expenses. they've got the money and you don't. they've put a shitton of money forward to support you. if anything being able to go out with friends is a privelege. not a right. if you don't like that, move out. but then you'll see just how hard it is to live at your age without parental support.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 24, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> put up with it.
> 
> you're living in their house, they're paying the bills, your fee's, your expenses. they've got the money and you don't. they've put a shitton of money forward to support you. if anything being able to go out with friends is a privelege. not a right. if you don't like that, move out. but then you'll see just how hard it is to live at your age without parental support.



Exact reasons that leads me to believe no one can hate there parents, but people do...


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 24, 2010)

I live without my parents since I'm 18. I'm now 20 and seriously, I miss them. You don't know the chance you have... I live with 2 of my brothers (one is older than me) and I can do everything I want. EVERYTHING. And now I started skip school, my grades are worse than deplorable... Maybe that'll sound a little bit cliché, but if your parents are like that, it's for your own safety.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 24, 2010)

golio514 said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 24, 2010)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> Your parents are stuck with you for as long as they live. And trust me, you'll want them to live long. Cursing your parents just shows what an ungrateful bastard you are.


Couldn't agree more, I'd had a friend that kept telling me how much he hated his dad. A couple of years later, his dad was killed in a car crash. He had a great dad also. Not trying to get into a sad story, but just saying be careful what you say, your own words may come to bite you in the ass.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> i hate fucking my parents


----------



## Zetta_x (Apr 24, 2010)

I study logic and mathematics, I am almost a graduate mathematics student with an amazing amount of logic skills;

If professors, parents, friends, or anyone for that matter decides to offer advice to me; I will either:

1) accept their advice because their advice has some logical sense in it.

or 

2) go completely out of my way to prove (using logic and sometimes even mathematics) to them that their advice is crap. If you can do this, you are ultimately showing that their advice is useless.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 24, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> My parents are massive dickheads



If that's what you think of your Parents, I imagine they now wished they used a Condom.

You are being unreasonable. If you don't like their rules, move out!


----------



## Alato (Apr 24, 2010)

Lol. Teenagers... 
Really though, it's like you're TRYING to be a generic teenager. Especially with the topic title. 

Yeah, it kinda sucks having to sleep at 10, that's what time I'm supposed to sleep at. And I'm only allowed staying over different places until 9. And I've never been allowed at a sleepover. Dumb rules and like, it sucks I guess? But calm down, it's not THAT unreasonable that you have to declare your hatred for your parents.


----------



## Davess (Apr 24, 2010)

Let your templar lobe grow, Take it, Act mature talk to them, = profit.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 24, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> (hey, hi Uncle FEFL)
> 
> I go to sleep around 9:30 - 10 PM. But I'm 45, so... It's kinda understandable.


What's up pichon? I didn't know you came here.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 24, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It's a small issue. Why you're getting up in arms about is beyond me. Going far enough to say you "fucking hate your parents" when they just want you to have a reasonable night's sleep is rather silly.


Just what Guild said. How would you feel if your parents abused you constantly, hurting you, hurting everything about you? And they show no remorse, and try to leave you as a piece of shit on the driveway?


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 24, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It's a small issue. Why you're getting up in arms about is beyond me. Going far enough to say you "fucking hate your parents" when they just want you to have a reasonable night's sleep is rather silly.
> I can't eve nget to sleep at 10PM
> And this is not the only thing they're being weird about.
> They're not reasonable in any way, whatever they say is the right thing to do (from their p.o.v.)and even if I tell them that's not true and give valid arguments, I'm being ignored completely.
> ...


Well my father hits me over the head if I say something that doesn't entirely match with his opinon, does that count!?


----------



## xshoyz (Apr 24, 2010)

Hating your parents because you can't stay out past 10?
Or rather hating your parents for setting a curfew?

I imagine if they took away your games because you play them until 3AM you'll become suicidal!


----------



## GWEndlessDuel (Apr 24, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> I'm goddamn 16!



Which is exactly why you have no say in the matter. When you're 18 feel free to move out and do things your own way. 

God damn, I hate kids.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 24, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> I study logic and mathematics, I am almost a graduate mathematics student with an amazing amount of logic skills;
> 
> If professors, parents, friends, or anyone for that matter decides to offer advice to me; I will either:
> 
> ...


Seriously, I could understand you if I said I was ten, but I'm not. What adults tend to forget is that 16 is only 2 years away from adulthood, and if they protect their kids too much during that period, they'll end up with a kid with low self-esteem who doesn't dare to do anything because he could never have tried before because his parents would let him.
Overprotectiveness has only one consequence: This. Look at 4:23-4:40. And no I do not usually watch this show, it's just something I remembered that seemed to fit the situation.


----------



## segasaturn (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh, wow. I was expecting your parents beating you or something, but what you're doing is whining about some petty crap.
Focus on doing what *they* tell you to do until you're old enough to get out of their house, until then, suck it up.
Hell, you should focus more on school, respecting your elders and getting to sleep; rather than hanging out with friends at that age! Jeeze.

Also, my father left me when I turned three and I don't "fucking hate him". (I don't really have any feelings for him, though)

Deal with it, you're ungrateful, get over it, respect them, etc.. And you're already proving that you're really not mature enough to live out on your own just yet.


----------



## Burt0 (Apr 24, 2010)

be grateful you have fuckin parents.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 24, 2010)

segasaturn said:
			
		

> Oh, wow.* I was expecting your parents beating you or something*, but what you're doing is whining about some petty crap.
> Focus on doing what *they* tell you to do until you're old enough to get out of their house, until then, suck it up.
> Hell, you should focus more on school, respecting your elders and getting to sleep; rather than hanging out with friends at that age! Jeeze.
> 
> ...


I did not mean to offend anyone who doesn't have parents, it's just that mine are completely unreasonable.


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 24, 2010)

Why are you making such a problem about going to bed at 22:00?
It's a perfect time.

I'm 18 and live on my own, and go to bed that time most of the time..


----------



## Burt0 (Apr 24, 2010)

They're probably trying to do what they think is right for you because they care about you. That has to be taken into consideration.

Even though it might piss you off, try to just accept it for what is it and eventually they'll let you do your own thing.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 24, 2010)

Is this a troll topic? You're 16 man, quit whining and just do as they tell you. And if they make you go to bed at 10pm because you were up till 2:30am last night, then they have all the right to be concerned about your sleeping pattern. 

One really big thing no one has mentioned; 18 is the legal age for an adult. Don't assume that when you turn 18 you magically become an adult. Its not anything that happens overnight and the childish way you're acting, I doubt you'll be any more mature than that guy in the suite life (which is obviously a tv show and stuff like that doesn't happen irl) by the time you hit 30.

Your annoyance is perfectly normal but for you to be venting on an internet forum about how much you hate "your fucking parents" who are so "unreasonable" simply because they care for you shows how coddled you are. Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Langin (Apr 24, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Why are you making such a problem about going to bed at 22:00?
> It's a perfect time.
> 
> I'm 18 and live on my own, and go to bed that time most of the time..



Agree I love to sleep but what? I like to be up in the morning! Nobody awake and you could do what you want!


----------



## IgiveUgas (Apr 24, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Seriously, I could understand you if I said I was ten, but I'm not. What adults tend to forget is that 16 is only 2 years away from adulthood, and if they protect their kids too much during that period, they'll end up with a kid with low self-esteem who doesn't dare to do anything because he could never have tried before because his parents would let him.



Lolz...  You are so ungrateful.  You are not being over protected just because you have a curfew and your parents have rules.  16 is 16 and two more years is more time to hopefully mature and learn so you are able to make good decisions when you are 18 and able to move out.  Adults don't forget 16 is two years away from adulthood - they know that kids at this age think they know it all when they really don't.  I know I was a little shit at that age and looking back am grateful my parents tried to keep me in line with rules and curfews.  Who knows how I would have turned out otherwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

Be grateful you have parents who care.


----------



## yusuo (Apr 24, 2010)

ahh the rebelious attitude of a 16 year old, classic, regardless of what you think they're doing to you the reason there doing it (more than likely) is because they care about you and want you to make the most of yourself, they feel that you are tired and know you dont have the common sense to react to it by going to bed early so they set structure into your life. Just get over it.
As for your friends maybe they think your friends are leading you astray and pushing you further from what your capable of being. Im sure they didnt wake up one moring and conspire about messing up your life. Dont go whining about it on the internet like a little pansy, if your really pissed off confront them, dont go in screaming and shouting because that just demotes any point your trying to get across, speak to them logically and calmly and im sure they'll respond like wise and give you just cause of why there putting these procedures in place


----------



## nutella (Apr 24, 2010)

you'll be amazed at how much two years makes a difference. when you're 18, you'll realise how naive you were at 16. (not nexessarily directed at you, just teens in general) dont worry though, your attitude its not uncommon.

also, if you think thats bad, trying having asian parents.


----------



## Domination (Apr 24, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> also, if you think thats bad, trying having asian parents.



Yeah, so then you'll have your time of your life, cos I think my parents are the best.

Hey what can I say about your parents, that's probably the way most of our parents are. 2 years pass quickly, you can do whatever you want by then, whether you die due to poor health out on the streets or get killed in gang fights out there, your parents won't be there to "fuck up your life". You don't go against the law do you? We Chinese have a saying "A country has it's law and a household has it's rules." 

Just bear with it, c'est la vie. You'll be enlightened when you get over small stuff like these.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 24, 2010)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Is this a troll topic? You're 16 man, quit whining and just do as they tell you. And if they make you go to bed at 10pm because you were up till 2:30am last night, then they have all the right to be concerned about your sleeping pattern.
> 
> One really big thing no one has mentioned; 18 is the legal age for an adult. Don't assume that when you turn 18 you magically become an adult. Its not anything that happens overnight and the childish way you're acting, I doubt you'll be any more mature than that guy in the suite life (which is obviously a tv show and stuff like that doesn't happen irl) by the time you hit 30.
> 
> Your annoyance is perfectly normal but for you to be venting on an internet forum about how much you hate "your fucking parents" who are so "unreasonable" simply because they care for you shows how coddled you are. Stop embarrassing yourself.


This is not a troll topic. And if you had even read the previous page you'd know that this is not the only thing they do.


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 24, 2010)

You're the dick TC. Your parents care for you and this is what you do in return? Grow up, 9:30 is a horrible time to be outside anyway, and they made you go home because it might have a negative effect on you(trust me on this one, lack of sleep leads to headaches and nausea). And don't come here telling us that you're *already* 16, because you're not. You're *just* 16. I'm 16 and I don't even dare show rebellion towards my parents. You should try going out of the house and living by yourself with no rules whatsoever, with you paying your bills and expenses, let's see how you'll like it.



I say your parents are normal, you're the one with the problem.


----------



## Gnargle (Apr 24, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> My parents are massive dickheads.
> I was boing my homework until 2.30 AM last night and now today they made me come home from my friend's place at 9.30PM.
> All because they think I'm too tired. And now I have to be in bed at 10. I mean WHAT THE HORSEFUCK!?
> I'm goddamn 16!
> ...


I go to bed at 10, you're clearly just a whiny dick.


----------



## Langin (Apr 24, 2010)

I am 15 years old and I go to bed at the same time(10:00)(and I do not even care), my friends go at 12:30. Their parents do not care whatever they do mine do if I want to blow they say NO(I don´t want to blow its an example) But your parents love you! try to understand that! they want you to grow VERY tall or whatever sleep is needed for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And Play on your ds in bed and in no time it will be 00:00! Believe me I do the same


----------



## Cermage (Apr 24, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Burt0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



completely unreasonable? telling you to come home at 9:30pm? haha oh wow.


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Apr 24, 2010)

Brawler said:
			
		

> I am 15 years old and I go to bed at the same time(10:00)(and I do not even care), my friends go at 12:30. Their parents do not care whatever they do mine do if I want to blow they say NO(I don´t want to blow its an example) But your parents love you! try to understand that! they want you to grow VERY tall or whatever sleep is needed for!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't Give this stupid dick any ideas, he's just being a stupid whiny baby over the fact that his mom and dad make him go to sleep at a reasonable hour after being out at a completely unreasonable hour. And yes, I've read the previous page and find your whining and intolerance pathetic. Guess what? I'M 16 AND I KNOW NOT TO SMART OFF TO MY PARENTS, WHICH YOU PROBABLY DO! Look at yourself, you came onto a forum and posted a new thread just because dear old mommy and daddy yelled at the poor little baby. Pathetic. You just make yourself and other 16 year-olds loud whiny and immature, like yourself. Do yourself a favor, get some balls, and GROW UP!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 24, 2010)

@Demonbart,

Wow, you are mean! I think you're a little too demanding. You should try to understand that for as long as anyone is still living under their parents' roof. 

Your parents want you to be responsible. But unless they see evidence of you being responsible, they naturally won't treat you as though you're responsible - it's as simple as that. Because they love you and care for you, they will protect you in the only way they know how - by making decisions for you, and by vetoing your decisions in order to protect you. That's why it seems that they are treating you like children - it's because they are treating you like the children they perceive you to be!

LIGHT UP!


----------



## prowler (Apr 24, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ikr?
They should totally let him stay out till' what ever time he wants, he won't be at risk or anything.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Apr 24, 2010)

If you are taking till 2:30 am to do your homework then something is wrong and your parents know that. They aren't changing your bedtime and making you do your homework first to spite you it is because younger people need a good nights rest and if you aren't getting that because you wait till the last minute maybe they SHOULD restrict you and make sure it is done first.


----------



## nutella (Apr 24, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> nutella5600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me rephrase that. i mean sterotypical asian parents. mine arent like that most of the time, but when they are...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Apr 24, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> your lucky to even have parents in the first place, and at the same time they care for you
> 
> be grateful, sleeping early and not going out for a weekend isn't the end of the world. you'll soon grow up and learn to respect what they did. you will soon realize you owe them your life, one way or another. Heck maybe if you do as they say for 1 week or so they'll just let you loose again



EXACTLY! Go apologize to them for getting upset when they only had your interest at heart. You lucky that you have parents caring for you; showing a stong fist & stern grip shows the dedication of care and protection. So what you're missing out, you isn't doing anything different that they did where they were your age. Seriously, you need to look yourself and ask why did it happened? Are you studying enough? Are you applying time to get ready exams or other tests? Those aspects is where you should look at...


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 24, 2010)

I personally don't think a 16 year old should be told when to go to bed. They are old enough to decide themself and if they do stupid shit let them learn the hard way.


----------



## millenium6000 (Apr 24, 2010)

calm down your parents must be worried because of you


----------



## narutofan777 (Apr 24, 2010)

heh im luky my parents aren't as strict as yours...ur parents are just bein shit atm. they got som stupid reason for keepin u out of ur free zone. guess u shuld ask y they act like fucktards


----------



## science (Apr 24, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> My parents are massive dickheads.
> I was boing my homework until 2.30 AM last night and now today they made me come home from my friend's place at 9.30PM.
> All because they think I'm too tired. And now I have to be in bed at 10. I mean WHAT THE HORSEFUCK!?
> I'm goddamn 16!
> ...



Oh man I am so upset for you! You can't stay late over at your friends house and wait for his parents to fall asleep so you can suck his dick! Oh man I fucking hate your parents too!


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 24, 2010)

I think he realized this wasn't the best thing to post. I don't think he's very angry any more either. Maybe he also apologized to his parents.

Or maybe he still "hates" them and thinks to himself "You assholes don't understand..."


EDIT: Oh, and I know you and me think 16 is such a great age. We're finally adults now brah! Yeah right. Go look for a job and see how old you have to be to even apply. Everywhere there is to work at 16 you have to work like a slave (Six Flags Magic Mountain, Mountasia, basically any theme park). You know what's good about being 16? You still don't have bills to pay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You don't get any extra responsibilities or anything. NOTHING. Well, you do get the satisfaction that you're only two years away from being 18, but that's about it.


----------



## Bo Abobo (Apr 24, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> > i hate fucking my parents



You know I was going to tell this ungrateful snot nosed punk  like any of the other older mature folk here that he should be grateful that he even has parents to begin with that bother to love him or even a bed for his dumbass to sleep in at night. But shortly after scrolling down to do so and seeing that pic, well hell my day has just been made. I got a serious case of the shits and giggles now.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 24, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> I personally don't think a 16 year old should be told when to go to bed. They are old enough to decide themself and if they do stupid shit let them learn the hard way.


This.
I couldn't have said it any better myself.
And by the way I told them I'd sleep in the day after but of course they didn't listen at all, they just completely ignored me.


----------



## tobi9859 (Apr 24, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> i hate fucking my parents



LOL


----------



## CJL18 (Apr 24, 2010)

there worried about it you because you were  boning your homework until 2.30 AM


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 24, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> I'm also 16 and my parents are the same way. I have to approve everything I do with them and they won't let me stay at someone's house later than like 8-9PM. So annoying :


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> (Don't worry, it's not something like incest if that's what you were thinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 29, 2010)

whe whe whe -_-

be gratefull to get some sleep lol

anyway it seems to me someone needs a kick up the ass.... imagine life without your parents... yes you one the streets with bro/sis no food you have to work at Appie Heijn 5 days a week no school finally getting a shitty flat with rats and leaking taps and mouldy. Noone to hug you if your lonely or sad because you have to be a man.... 


aka suck it up or gtfo the house


----------



## westarrr (Apr 30, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> My parents are massive dickheads.
> I was boing my homework until 2.30 AM last night and now today they made me come home from my friend's place at 9.30PM.
> All because they think I'm too tired. And now I have to be in bed at 10. I mean WHAT THE HORSEFUCK!?
> I'm goddamn 16!
> ...



I think their kinda right, but 10 is too early...


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 30, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> whe whe whe -_-
> 
> be gratefull to get some sleep lol
> 
> ...


Only two years left till I'm done with that sucky [dutch]middelbare school[/dutch].


----------



## impizkit (Apr 30, 2010)

Still dont know why you keep making and posting to these threads. We, as gamers, cant help you. You need more than we can give. All we can do is support you or give bad advise. Either way it wont do much good if any.


----------



## NeoDraven (Apr 30, 2010)

Run away, and set the house on fire as you leave. That will teach them. 

*facepalm

Quit crying, little boy. I would much prefer a life where all I had to worry about was a 10PM curfew. 

When I was 16, I was homeless, sleeping on an egg crate underneath a fishing pier, and begging for change in front of Food Lion so I could get something to eat. 

You're just a weak cuntflap who feels like the world owes you something. 

You're nothing, kid.


----------



## beamquaker (Apr 30, 2010)

dont say you hate your parents they sound like they just care about you . i hate my parents and have spent the last 8 years exiled from them but i had good reasons . you sound like a hard working mature person so sit your parents down and tell them how u feel. i would ask for a extra half hour and show them that u are responsible and trustworthy then ask them for another hour .


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 30, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> Still dont know why you keep making and posting to these threads. We, as gamers, cant help you.* You need more than we can give.* All we can do is support you or give bad advise. Either way it wont do much good if any.


He needs HUUUUUUUGZZZZ!!! Infortunately as most of us are guys we are instantly adverse to that.


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 30, 2010)

Going to bed at 10 is a little extreme but consider yourself lucky that you have parents that give a damn.


----------



## prowler (Apr 30, 2010)

My post still stands.


			
				Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Your parents can tell you to do what ever the fuck they want.
> It's your choice if you want to listen to them or not.




I don't know why you guys are posting in this thread tbh, it was done with a while ago.


----------

